# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Trebamo vrijedne ruke

## apricot

U subotu, 2.4., u Rodinom novom prostoru u Čanićevoj, trebat će 5-6 muških za "fizikalu" (otucanje žbuke sa zidova i stropova). Što nas više dođe, to će "smjene" biti kraće  :Wink:  
Ima li mogućnosti da se delegiraju muževi, braća... da napravimo taj posao?
Bili bismo jako zahvalni, jer tek nakon što prostor raščistimo, možemo krenuti u obnovu.
Puno hvala.

----------


## Ines

u kolko sati?

(idemo u austriju pa ak je popodne da pitam mm-a)

----------


## apricot

Samo vi putujte na miru. Bit će još prilike da se TM uključi.
Hvala.

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Zašto se sve akcije događaju baš onda kad zaista ne mogu   :Mad:  a ja jedva čekam da vidim to naše gnijezdo!

----------


## Inquirer

u 10 sati. ugao caniceve i grada mainza.
moto: na muci se poznaju junaci.
bas me zanima koliko vas se javlja

----------


## Inquirer

e, da. nije bitan spol.
mogu se i zene prijaviti.

----------


## Inquirer

zainteresirani.
ako imate pajsere, cekice, i sl. ponesite ih.
takodjer manjkavi smo sa vrecama za sutu i smece.

----------


## Inquirer

slijedeci termini su: 
- ponedjeljak 4.4. - popodne (oko 5) 
- srijeda        6.4. - popodne (oko 5) 
- petak          8.4. - popodne (oko 5) 
- subota        9.4. - ujutro     (oko 10). 

radovi: 
- skupljanje smeca i sute ( lopate, rukavice ) 
- otucanje zbuke i stemanje zidova i stropa (cekici, stemerice, rukavice) 

Osim toga nedostaje nam vreca za sutu i ljestve za radove po zidovima i stropu (visina prostorije je 390 cm).

----------

